# Question sur une expression



## volt147 (24 Apr 2020)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai une question pour vous.

Si vous traité quelqu'un de cas probleme, que veut dire cette expression militaire pour vous.

MErci


----------



## shawn5o (29 Jul 2020)

volt147 said:
			
		

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> J'ai une question pour vous.
> 
> ...



Voulez-vous dire des problèmes de santé mentale?


----------



## QM (30 Jul 2020)

(Veuillez pardonnez la manque d'accents).  Ca peut indiquer quelqu'un qui est souvent la source de problemes, plus que normal; qui prend trops de temps pour le leadership d'administrer en comparaison de ses collegues; qui cause des problemes intentionnellement; qui n'est pas capable de reussir a son emploi; qui est au centre d'une situation particulierement complique et difficile.


----------

